# Probleme de reception de mail



## Harpo28 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à Tous,

Nouvel inscrit sur ce site mais souvent consulté pour trouver des solutions à mes problèmes. Merci de vos contributions passées et futures.
J'ai un problème sur mon mcbkpro avec 1&1 et mail.

La situation :
- Je dispose de plusieurs comptes mail avec 1&1 que j'ai parfaitement configurés en IMAP (je suppose puisque cela fonctionne pas trop mal) sur tous mes équipements : Mcbkpro, Ipad, Iphone

La problématique :
- J'ai constaté que par moment quelques mails n'étaient pas récupérés sur mon mcbkpro alors qu'ils sont parfaitement lisibles sur Iphone et Imac (je rappelle que je suis en IMAP). un peu gênant mais la situation restait acceptable car ces bugs étaient rares, jusqu'à hier :
- J'ai créé une adresse hier pour les besoins d'une activité professionnelle et sur environ 20 mails reçus, qui sont lisibles dans le webmail (lecteur web de mail 1&1) et dont la présence est confirmée par l'opération "Obtenir les données du compte" en click droit sur le nom du compte dans mail, mon lecteur mail sur mcbkpro n'en réceptionne qu'1 seul alors que mon Ipad est capable de tous les télécharger !

Pour info:
Ma vitesse de connection est un peu lente où je suis actuellement. Mon Mcbkpro est connecté sur un réseau RJ45 qui partage cette connection en wifi sur mon Ipad.
J'ai crée autant d'adresse SMTP que d'adresse mail. Mais de toutes les façon ca devrait venir de l'IMAP (ce que je suppose)

Questions :
Suis-je clair ? Avez-vous une idée du comment résoudre mon problème ?

merci par avance


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2014)

bienvenue
ca sent ...fichier de reglage  Mail corrompu ou...indexation Mail faiblarde

( quand une indexation est faiblarde des messages  """manquent"" alors qu'ils peuvent etre là mais pas vus)

tests à faire
*refaire l'indexation Mail
 soit menu mail/bal /reconstruire , parfois ca suffit , mais le mieux est la manip_ envel*op*e index_
(c'est multitraité sur ce forum et ailleurs)

* créer un compte utilisateur du mac
et sur cette session neuve , tester un des imap à souci


----------



## Harpo28 (25 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour ces infos, je me coucherai plus intelligent soir.

Les mails sont finalement arrivés sans action de ma part. Je pense que ma bande passante était trop faible pour les recevoir. Un sursaut de débit a certainement permis le passage. (Je suis sur un bateau connecté sur satellite, y'a des hauts et des bas, on doit suivre la houle :sick:...)

Merci pour cette réponse eclairée


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2014)

ok
donc c'est "résolu"

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

J'ai finalement tenté l'option 2 avec les fichiers envelope index. J'ai donc, fermé mail, cherché les fichiers et les ai déplacé sur mon bureau. Redémarrage de mail (rien n'a changé, toujours des manques), mais je n'arrive pas à effacer les vieux fichiers envelop index que j'ai glissé dans la poubelle. Un message m'indique que ces fichiers sont utilisés alors que non.

Comment effacer ces fichiers ?

Je validerai la résolution dans une zone ou j'aurai une bonne réception internet, si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient. Il est tout de meme curieux que je parvienne à lire sur Ipad et pas sur Macbook. pour info je suis chez 1&1!


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

t'as testé le simple?

fermer Mail
redemarrer le mac
fermer Mail si rouvert

vider la poubelle


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

Trop feignant, trop confiant. Le simple fonctionne pour le simplet que je suis devenu


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

Harpo28 a dit:


> Trop feignant, trop confiant. Le simple fonctionne pour le simplet que je suis devenu


donc poubelle vidée ou pas?


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

Poubelle vidée !

Je reviens sur mon problème de collecte de mail sur Mail à partir de mon compte Imap sur 1&1. C'est tout de même étrange que les mails d'une seule adresse ont du mal à être réceptionnés. Je me demande si il n'y a pas un firewall qui peut bloquer quelque part, sur lequel je n'ai pas la main...Je suis sur le réseau du navire...De plus, il semblerait que seuls les mails d'un groupe d'individu (@xxx.COM) ne soient pas récupérés sur Mail (je les reçois toutefois sur webmail). Le problème est donc entre webmail et Mail...Tous les comptes Imap sont configurés de la meme façon pourtant !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

faudra detailler un brin

les autres comptes sont-ils tous 1&1?
(sans doute pas)

les messages "pas entrés" sont ils tous d'un même expediteur ou domaine?
 si oui verifier que c'est pas dirigé vers une autre BAL Mail ( dont bien entendu indésirables et poubelle Mail)

note que d'une maniere génerale SI c'est un envoi à groupe , ca peut etre bloqué à une étape comme potentiel spam
TRES courant
(les critères es spam de certains filtres incluant "nombre de destinataires")


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

1. Tous les autres comptes sont 1&1 sous le meme contrat commercial,
2. Pour un domaine précis, les mails ont du mal à arriver ou n'arrivent pas du tout,
3. C'est mails "pas entrés" ne sont nulle part dans mon lecteur de mail (Mail) mais sont bien dans la boite de reception du webmail de 1&1, et à la bonne place "boite de reception". C'est juste la reception dans Mail qui n'arrive pas.
4. Les mails ne sont pas dans le dossier Spam ou indésirables mais bine dans la boite de réception sur le webmail 1&1. Ils ne sont pas dans le repertoire de spam de Mail.

Pour info, j'ai réalisé la manip. "envelope index". Avant de la réaliser j'avais fini par recevoir un petit paquet de mail (sur mon Mail) mais ca continuait à pas bien fonctionner. Après cette manip., le Mail n'a pas synchronisé tous les mails avec le webmail de 1&1. en gros c'est pire après !

Une petite voix dans le fond de ma tete me dit que c'est le réseau qui va pas assez vite ou qui n'est pas stable, je sais pas (et c'est pas trop mon domaine). Toutefois, il est étrange que mon Ipad synchronise correctement ces mails "fantômes" alors que mon MacBookPro non !:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Pour info complémentaire, j'ai créé cette nouvelle adresse sur 1&1 il y a 2 jours. Mes devices connectés dessus se connectent parfaitement en envoi et reception (IMAP et SMPT). Juste les mails de cette nouvelle adresse n'arrivent pas jusqu'à mon MacBP mais bien sur mon Ipad. Aucun problème avec les 2 autres adresses 1&1 et mon POP sur hotmail.com


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

histoire de verifier si tes reglages Mail seraient en cause
tu n'as PAS donné de réponse au test suggeré

=>
tu vas créer un utilisateur  test du mac 

sur ce compte-session test tu configures dans Mail ( donc sur cette session  Mail 100% neuf)  la gestion du email qui pose souci
comme c'est de l'imap ca n'a aucun impact ailleurs


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

Test essayé...sans succès.

J'ai tout paramètré comme il faut. Mail de synchronise que 2 mails sur une 20aine aussi bien sur la "boite de réception" que la "boite envoyé" !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Chose aussi surprenante, en demandant les "obtenir les infos sur le compte", le système m'indique qu'il y a 4 mails envoyés et 4 dans la boite de réception.
En réalité Mail en a synchronisé que 2 en réception et 3 en envoi (visibles sur Mail) et que sur le webmail (Systeme 1and1) j'ai au total 19 en réception et 22 envoyés. Seule la poubelle est ok 2 synchro par Mail/2 dans webmail /2 "obtenir les infos du compte"


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

humm
donc c'est pas les fichiers mail session 1

maiis la récurrence du probleme pourrait  pointer vers une affaire de reseau
 réglage releve et ou contact avec serveur 1&1
verifier les réglages ports et serveur de releve
et pister les differences entre celui qui marche et celui qui foire

j'avais il y a trèèèès longtemps un espace 1&1
on y proposait divers formes de gestion d'email
c'est sur le même compte global 1&1?
avec sans redirection? alias?


et enfin il y a peut etre un truc tout simple
coup de mou de CE serveur  coté 1&1


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

Tout est bien réglé en fait, quoi je crois. Les ports IMAP et SMTP sont les mêmes que les autres comptes. Le système de lecture de mail sur Ipad semble plus efficace que sur un MacBP ! 

A mon retour dans une zone avec un Réseau digne de ce nom, je reviendrais ici pour fermer l'affaire et donner le status de ces mails "fantômes"

En tous cas, pour le temps passé.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

detail
les ports sont tous les deux  speciaux IMAP ( mais l'un pour reception , l'autre pour envoi)


et je tablerai assez sur une fragilité en releve OSX - serveur pour une raison indeterminée

on ne sait pas quel OS X d'ailleurs....


----------



## Harpo28 (26 Septembre 2014)

Os x 10.9.5


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

peut etre que 1&1 n'est pas optimisé pour mavericks10.9.5


autre grand classique
le reglage de releve dans Mail trop rapide
(eviter le 1  minute, ca envoit trop de requetes , certains serveurs  boudent)


----------



## Harpo28 (30 Septembre 2014)

J'ai écrit à 1&1, j'espère une réponse aujourd'hui puisqu'ils disent dans les 24 heures...


----------



## Harpo28 (6 Décembre 2014)

Bon, de retour dans un pays à haut débit d'Internet puis reparti dans un autre à bas débit... Et bien en bas débit, le lecteur mail ne marche pas bien avec un mac alors qu'il fonctionne bien sur un iPad en réseau wifi avec le même Mac...bizarre bizarre....en haut débit, je reçois tous les mails que je ne recevais pas dans les pays à bas débit....

Quelqu'un a le même problème ?

Une autre constatation, safari fonctionne moins bien aussi que Firefox avec un réseau bas débit...


----------



## consult73 (1 Janvier 2015)

bonjour à tous et meilleurs voeux

Suis nouveau sur Mac et nouveau sur forum, donc bonjour les dégâts et pardon d'avance pour mes éventuelles bêtises

Comme en mécanique, ce sont les pannes aléatoires les plus pénibles.

Lorsque j'envoie des mails de mon compte iCloud environ 30% ne figurent pas dans ma boite "envoyés"; par contre ils sont visibles sur ipad et iphone.

Avez vous une idée sur l'origine de ce type d'incident (indépendant du nombre de destinataires)

Par avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

consult73 a dit:


> Lorsque j'envoie des mails de mon compte iCloud environ 30% ne figurent pas dans ma boite "envoyés"; par contre ils sont visibles sur ipad et iphone.
> 
> Avez vous une idée sur l'origine de ce type d'incident (indépendant du nombre de destinataires)
> 
> Par avance merci



multi traité 
il faut au minimum refaire ton indexation Mail
très vite car traité de très nombreuses fois 
(faire une recherche)
il faudra  aller dans ta bibliotheque d'utilisateur et dans le dossier de Mail virer les envelope index
puis relancer Mail qui refera une indexation
l'autre possible c'est une mauvaise conversion des fichiers  reglages Mail (anciens OS) au passage à yosemite
(ca aussi multittraité)


la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## consult73 (1 Janvier 2015)

Merci bcp pour les tuyaux, je vais essayer de progresser
Bernard


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

ce que tu ne dis pas
ce yosemite, installé comment?

mac NEUF avec?
ou upgrade par toi?
comme tu dis etre " nouveau sur mac" ca peut fort bien etre un cadeau de Noel ( donc  neuf )  ou un achat d'occaze  etc etc

et c'est imap ou pop?
chez qui?


----------

